# Promise POST Message: "No Device is Found! BIOS is not installed."



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

The Promise PDC20378 chip used on many motherboards will emit the following message when it is in IDE mode, but after a 7-second scan, it finds that no hard drives are attached to any of its ports. The chip supports 2 SATA ports (often labelled "SATA_RAID1" and "SATA_RAID2", and also one IDE port (often labelled "PRI_RAID").

*SATA378 TX2plus(tm) BIOS Version 1.00.0.33
(c)2002-2005 Promise Technology, Inc. All rights reserved.
Detecting.......

No device is found!
BIOS is not installed.*

The message is an informational warning only. It may be ignored. Its purpose is to tell you that in case you thought you _did_ attach a drive to one of these ports, it isn't being seen.

A different message format appears if the chip is set to RAID mode in the BIOS, but the meaning is the same. 

If you do not want to see this message, either attach a hard drive to one of the ports, or go into your BIOS Setup utility and set your Onboard Promise Controller to "Disabled".

-clintfan


----------

